# Male Cat Gone Missing



## deedeedada (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi All

My Male cat who has been fixed has gone missing. He is gone four days now and this is the first time he has ever done this. He is a creature of habit and always comes home for dinner and loves the comfort of his bed and in most cases mine!

I have put posters up, called all the shelters and vets in the area, called to neighbours and been out everyday and night looking for him. 

I hate to think it but I think he might be dead. I just wondered if anyone who had a male fixed cat ever had a problem like this before? Someone said cats always go roaming but I didn't think they did it they were fixed. Also he never strayed before. He is only 18mths old so still only a baby in my eyes.

I miss him so much


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He is a baby! You're doing all the right things. Have you tried hanging a sweaty shirt on your porch? Also, sit out in the wee hours with some strong smelling cat food, and call him. He could be close by. Sometimes they wander into a neighbors garage or garden shed, so I would check that out also. 

His wandering could be because his hormones are still active for a while after the neutering, and he might be looking for a female. Most of us in the US keep our cats indoors as our roads are so busy, and even in Western PA coyotes have been spotted in the last few years. I would panic if one of my cats got out. 

I am praying your "baby" comes home. Does he have a name tag? You can be sure we will all be hoping he comes home. God bless and don't give up!


----------



## deedeedada (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi jeanie

Thanks so much for the tips ill try them. I'm from Ireland and I live in a very remote area so i'm worried that a Fox or Badger may have got him.

I'll try and stay optimistic you just never know he might come back. He was fixed a little under a year ago but maybe Toms chased him off you never know.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Perhaps you could go out with a flashlight (I think called a torch over the pond) in the early evening, or as day is breaking to see if you could catch a glow of his eyes. Cats like to hang out under bushes, etc. so you might not see his body, but you could pick up his eyes.

Paws are crossed tight that he wanders on home with a few good stroies to tell you.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sorry to hear your Tom is missing. I had a neutered male cat missing for 5 days. He was depressed after his buddy had passed. He did return home. I walked every day calling his name and searching for him. Dont give up hope. 

We have coyotes where we live even in the residental areas. When you let a cat indoor/outdoor there is always the chance something may happen. Cars, coyotes, hawks, mean people etc. But its important not to give up hope. Contact your neighbors to keep any eye out too.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I once had a cat who went missing for a week, and came back smelling like he had been bathed. 
Don't give up hope.


----------

